# Rust proofing frames



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

What and how are you applying to your frames. 

Reason I ask I have had 2 plow set ups, a 80 jeep frame rusted out and 89 chevy rusted out now. I am wanting to try and slow this down on the 01 I just picked up.

My dad said a farmer uses a mix of diesel and trans fluid then sprays the frame down. Every year. Good results from what he says.

Also heard of using used motor oil on frames. How the heck do you spray used motor oil onto frame? Mix with something to thin it out?

Then I have heard of the pricey stuff like POR, Chassis saver etc.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I am trying a wax based undercoat this year from http://www.valugard.net

I also use fluid film for those hard to reach areas. Tough to keep it completely clean.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

use old motor oil here, put old paint sprayer, or use paint brush.

pulled plugs out on rocker panel filled it with oil and drove around and then drained it out.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Read alot on the FF today so I think I am going with fluid film this year to see. 
Being before I had read about using old oil. I burned up 10 gals worth. Will save the old oil to maybe try it next year if the FF dont work out.

Thanks for input.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I just used a brush to coat all my lines, wheel wells, rockers, bottom of doors, then a 50/50 mix of ATF and the rest of the used oil from my Walker mower in a pump sprayer to soak the rest of the frame and underneath bed supports, backside of bumper and any other holes I could shoot it in. Messy but works well, hate rust repair I've wasted enough on that in the past.

The ATF helps the oil shoot out the sprayer better as it thinned it out just enough.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I mix Diesel with used motor oil and spray it with one of those pump style deck sprayers....


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

The more I read on FF the more it starts to sound like a snake oil gimmick?

Lanolin base and reapply every 6mts reapply. 

Thinking of saving my $$$ and going with diesel, trans or old oil mix this year now.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I can say from experience Fluid Film is the way to go, especially on a new truck.


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Northman;1846198 said:


> What and how are you applying to your frames.
> 
> Reason I ask I have had 2 plow set ups, a 80 jeep frame rusted out and 89 chevy rusted out now. I am wanting to try and slow this down on the 01 I just picked up.
> 
> ...


I have painted my frame with POR15 a few years ago, for additional piece of mind, I sprayed my understand a mix of used motor and transmission oil a couple of weeks ago. I pulled out the drain plugs in the cab corners and sprayed in the door panels too. This is the first time I am trying the used motor oil method. I thought about the fluid film stuff and thought it kinda pricey for what it is, since I can get the amsoil heavy duty protector locally. The amsoil works but washes off after a few months, so this why I trying the oil method this year.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if anyone else has heard of this, I had a friend tell me he sprays the underside with boiled linseed oil. He said a few light coats. Looks to be holding up to me. I already sprayed FF on my truck so I don't think this will work now, it needs to dry to a clean surface. Might try next year though.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My parents bought a new Ford several years ago and had the dealer undercoat it with a thicker waxy spray and I ended up buying the car about 10 years or so later because it was still rust free. This was a yellowish, thicker waxy spray and of course the dealer quite doing it because people thought it was a scam but it definitely worked. FF seems to work on places like inner doors and cab corners but seems to wash off of frames pretty quick. I was religious about my 06 when it was new, I removed what plugs I could and sprayed FF a couple times a year and its still rust free except a couple spots around the rear wheel wells  The truck frame isn't rusted but looks like it lost the paint in several spots. I plan on power washing both our truck's frames and spraying it with this stuff I got for my dump bed insert, it's like POR 15 but a bit cheaper and so far this stuff is holding up very well on the bed. It "converts" rust and sticks to anything thats not really loose.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Was going to add, if you use FF, don't buy the cans! They seem to run anywhere from 9.99-12.00 for a little 12 or 16 oz. can. I bought a gallon of it several years ago and still have 1/4 of that gallon left. We use a cheap undercoating gun and a 3ft or so piece of fuel line to get into the hard to reach places and it works out very well.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

lilweeds;1846536 said:


> I am trying a wax based undercoat this year from http://www.valugard.net
> 
> I also use fluid film for those hard to reach areas. Tough to keep it completely clean.


Hey me too! Valugard is going on my new F550 right now from line X of quakertown


----------

